# Kabobs Tonight



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yesterday brought a couple inches of fresh snow with a brisk north wind this morning. The temp stood at minus 8 and there was a brilliant sundog wrapped like a horseshoe around the sun. A good day to try some birds. I let Sam out on the edge of a WPA and when he came around a row of plum bushes he had a nice solid point. There were grouse tracks there so that is what I expected (duh) when a rooster pitched out low to the right and then changed direction. Missed the first shot behind and wobbled him a little with the second and he slid down a cattail crick about a quarter mile and landed near a large muskrat house. Better than a blinking light for a mark. We zipped right down there and Sam scarfed the rooster up from under the cattails.
We looped out into the broom grass along the fence when Sam locked up again. There was plenty of room to walk in beside him and then got a perfect rise on about a dozen sharptails. Took a clean double and was well satisfied standing there with an empty gun, when three more lifted off. The loose snow that had drifted into the field edge gave the birds enough security to hold tight this late in the season. I paced off Sam's point at 42 steps.

Roosters get the glory from upland hunters in North Dakota. Might be the glitzy colors and they are a challenge, but sharptails should have been our state bird. They are tough little guys with splendid adaptations for this area. And in their own way, they are very handsome too, in the field and on the table.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice story Dick, wish we had those opportunities here....


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great stuff... I think sharpies are one of the most handsome birds in your state.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dick,

You are right. I've managed to get up on a few grouse in similar circumstances this past week. Sharpies are good...gotta love those feathered legs.


----------

